# Duravit toilets



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get Duravit toilet parts? I need a flapper for a Felipe Starke one piece and cannot locate a place online that has them, I don't think anyone local carries it anymore.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Parts unlimited manassas va. Ask for Jim.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Call the rep in your area.


----------

